# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Самые вредные женские профессии: от стюардесс до учительниц

## Irina

Оказывается, даже такие мирные и спокойные, казалось бы, профессии могут нанести серьёзный вред нашему здоровью

Пожарные борются с огнем, милиционеры противостоят вооруженным до зубов головорезам, спасатели вытаскивают людей из-под обломков разрушившихся зданий. «Какое счастье, что я девушка! – думаешь ты, сидя в теплом уютном офисе. – Все-таки женщины нечасто рискуют здоровьем на рабочем месте». Не торопись с поспешными выводами.
*Тоннельный синдром
*
Ни с того ни с сего немеют кисти рук и запястья, кожу на тыльной стороне ладоней начинает покалывать, а потом появляется тупая тянущая боль, которая не стихает даже по ночам. Знакомые ощущения? Похоже, ты столкнулась с типичным заболеванием секретарей, которое называется «тоннельный синдром», или, как говорят врачи, защемление срединного нерва в запястном канале. Эта беда приключается из-за того, что, когда ты набираешь тексты на клавиатуре или щелкаешь мышкой, твои руки находятся в неудобном статичном положении и запястья постоянно напрягаются. При этом пальцы совершают однообразные движения, сухожилия двигаются и травмируют срединный нерв, который управляет большим, указательным и средним пальцами. Конечно, если работать за компьютером по два часа в день, то ничего страшного не случится. Но если не отходить от клавиатуры с утра до вечера на протяжении длительного времени, то боль не только начнет усиливаться, но даже может стать постоянной. И в конце концов потребуется хирургическое вмешательство.

Чтобы не доводить дело до скальпеля хирурга, правильно обустрой свое рабочее место. Обзаведись креслом с подлокотниками, удобной клавиатурой, мышкой и ковриком со специальной силиконовой подушечкой. Когда ты сидишь, твои ноги должны касаться пола и образовывать с туловищем угол в 90°, а руки лежать на подлокотниках. Такое положение считается оптимальным, поскольку нагрузка на все мышцы распределяется равномерно и в кистях сохраняется хорошее кровообращение. Через каждые 40 минут непрерывной работы за компьютером делай разминку. Сожми и разожми кулаки, покрути ими сначала в одну, потом в другую сторону, а затем вытяни руки перед собой и пошевели пальцами. Каждое упражнение повтори не меньше пяти раз.
*Учитель*

Ангина. Пытаясь посеять в сердцах учеников разумное, доброе, вечное, тебе приходится много говорить. К сожалению, педагогам в отличие от певцов не ставят голос и не учат правильному дыханию, поэтому большие голосовые нагрузки оказываются для их связок серьезным испытанием. К тому же во время длительного разговора быстро высыхает задняя стенка глотки, и на нее, лишенную естественной защиты, устремляются полчища вирусов и микробов. Ты и глазом моргнуть не успеваешь, как начинает болеть горло, подскакивает температура и появляется слабость во всем теле. «Опять ангина», – расстраиваешься ты, понимая, что сможешь избавиться от нее не раньше чем через пять дней. Самое неприятное в этой ситуации то, что часто повторяющееся заболевание чревато серьезными осложнениями. Бактерии, которые ее вызывают (обычно это беттагемалетический стрептококк), выделяют в кровь токсичные вещества, способные поражать сердце, почки и суставы. Поэтому в твоих интересах не просто вовремя лечить ангину, но и пытаться предотвратить ее.

Во время уроков не перенапрягай голосовые связки и старайся дышать носом. Так воздух не только очищается, но и увлажняет гортань. На переменах делай внутренний массаж горла. Отогни кончик языка назад и интенсивно повращай им в разные стороны. Это можно делать как с открытым, так и с закрытым ртом. Такой массаж усиливает кровоток в глотке и не позволяет бактериям размножаться. Придя домой, обязательно прополощи горло, чтобы смыть микробы, которые успели туда пробраться. А потом займись пением. Громко и протяжно тяни гласные звуки «А», «О», «У». Это укрепляет голосовые связки. И помни о том, что инфекционным болезням чаще всего подвержены ослабленные, переутомленные люди. Поэтому старайся полноценно отдыхать и обязательно закаляйся. Для профилактики ангины очень полезно лакомиться мороженым и ежедневно ополаскивать ноги прохладной водой.
*Продавец-консультант*

Варикоз. Целый день тебе приходится стоять на одном месте, да еще в тесных туфлях на шпильке, к которым обязывает строгий дресс-код. Неудивительно, что к вечеру ноги отекают, немеют и становятся тяжелыми. Наверняка ты и сама догадываешься, что это не очень хорошо. Тяжесть в ногах бесследно не проходит и может перерасти в опасное заболевание – варикозное расширение вен. Этот недуг возникает из-за того, что в сосудах начинает застаиваться кровь. Когда ты стоишь на месте, мышцы ног не сокращаются. Это значит, что они не подталкивают кровь, которая течет снизу вверх, постоянно преодолевая силу притяжения Земли. Из-за этого она начинает скапливаться в венах. А если в них к тому же находятся «ленивые» клапаны, которые не справляются со своей задачей и позволяют крови стекать вниз, то сосуды начинают раздуваться и подниматься на поверхность кожи неприглядными бугристыми змейками. Отекшие ноги, «украшенные» синими вьющимися канатиками и вспыхнувшими звездочками-паучками, приходится прикрывать длинной юбкой или брюками. К сожалению, вздувшиеся вены сами собой не излечиваются. Потребуются инъекции склерозантов, которые «склеивают» и рассасывают сосуды. А в запущенных случаях пораженные вены придется удалять оперативным путем.

Чтобы вены не подвели, о них нужно заботиться. Во время рабочего дня очень полезно периодически вставать на носки, отрывать пятки от пола на 1-2 см и резко опускать их вниз. Это улучшает кровообращение. Дома можно 15-20 минут полежать с поднятыми кверху ногами, а еще лучше на ночь подложить под них подушку или валик. Освободившись от необходимости бороться с силой гравитации, вены отдохнут. Чтобы повысить тонус сосудов, балуй ноги контрастным душем. Направляй струю снизу вверх, попеременно меняя горячую и холодную воду. Старайся больше двигаться и заниматься спортом. Отличной профилактикой варикоза являются плавание, ходьба, небыстрый бег и прогулки на велосипеде. При необходимости пользуйся лечебным компрессионным трикотажем, а обувь носи только на среднем или низком каблуке.
*Стюардесса*

Неразвивающаяся беременность. Небо. Самолет. Девушка. Что может быть романтичнее… и опаснее, если эта девушка-бортпроводница в положении! Стюардессам постоянно приходится сталкиваться с негативными факторами: изменением гравитационного давления, воздействием озона и космической радиации, опасными компонентами топлива, шумом, вибрацией, сменой часовых поясов, которая приводит к нарушению биоритмов. Все это отрицательно влияет на течение беременности, поэтому женской половине экипажа бывает непросто выносить и родить здоровых малышей. К сожалению, регулярные полеты на ранних сроках часто приводят к тому, что беременность внезапно прекращает свое развитие и замирает. Самым опасным считается период с девятого по пятидесятый день от зачатия (особенно третья и четвертая недели). В это время у будущего малыша закладываются основные органы, формируется нервная система, спинной и головной мозг, появляются первые клетки крови. Из-за влияния негативных факторов процесс формирования эмбриона может нарушиться, и у малыша возникнут пороки развития, часто не совместимые с жизнью. Как правило, это заканчивается выкидышем. Гинекологи говорят, что сама природа решает прекратить развитие «неправильного» эмбриона и дает возможность будущей маме в дальнейшем зачать и родить здорового малыша. Просто в следующий раз женщине нужно отнестись к себе более бережно и постараться оградить себя от влияния вредных факторов.

Во время беременности, особенно в первом триместре, стюардессам не рекомендуется участвовать в длительных перелетах на большой высоте, особенно в широтах, близких к геомагнитным поясам Земли. В идеале вообще лучше отказаться от полетов. Многие авиакомпании предлагают бортпроводницам временную работу «на земле», как только факт беременности установлен. Поэтому, если ты планируешь в будущем рожать малыша, тебе стоит поискать именно такого работодателя.
Мнение специалиста

*Дмитрий Крылов, врач-терапевт:*

– Существует множество профессий, представителям которых приходится сталкиваться с воздействием негативных факторов. Например, сотрудники типографий регулярно имеют дело с высокой концентрацией свинца, врачи-рентгенологи – с вредным излучением, парикмахеры – с разнообразными средствами укладки, многие из которых являются аллергенами. Но это не значит, что нужно отказываться от любимой работы. Просто соблюдайте меры предосторожности, максимально ограждая себя от негативного воздействия, – и никогда не станете пациентом больниц.

----------

